

Ask HN: Must watch startup videos/interviews? - twog


======
6thSigma
The Pando Monthly interviews are very good. A couple that stand out to me are
Airbnb CEO Brian Chesky (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yPfxcqEXhE>) and
Chris Sacca (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqUG2_cmZ6I>).

Kevin Rose's Foundation interviews are also very good.

------
soneca
This one of Kathy Sierra presented me lots of new concepts and provided some
insights that I am applying to my startup:
[http://businessofsoftware.org/2013/02/kathy-sierra-
building-...](http://businessofsoftware.org/2013/02/kathy-sierra-building-the-
minimum-badass-user-business-of-software-a-masterclass-in-thinking-about-
software-product-development/)

------
ataleb52
The first one is probably not what your asking for but I'm putting in just in
case. The second link is a really good though. Video interviews of the biggest
names.

<http://startup-videos.com/> <http://foundation.kr/>

